# De nuevo por casa !! hola de nuevo familia.



## Fortivo (May 15, 2011)

Hola amigos y amigas ¡ de nuevo estoy por casa despues de muchos viajes y mucho trabajo y estudios, espero que todos esteis bien y les valla todo genial.

Mi ultima modificacion que me vi obligada a realizar fue de una consola control dj de hercules , exactamente esta :






El problema fue que me la compre y claro , esos job tan tan pekeños no me configuraba bien el tema y claro la mano mia ( tengo manos granditas) eso de no poder poner 3 dedos para scrachear en el es bastante malo. pues nada he realizado esta modificacion:






*1º modificacion que se encuentra es* : extraer los job de su origen natural y exponerlos en 2 discos de madera tapizados , con sus sensores debajo de el. Ese cajon se le ha instalado dentro de el , un pc completito para no estar llevando cosas por separado.

Realmente terminado ha quedado de esta forma:




si se fijais esta totalmente tapizada y con su monitor de kitar y poner, realmente aki no tengo la foto con la tapa de arriba instalada para que lo veais cerrado pero pronto la subire, su funcion es igual que con los job originales y funciona que no vean .

si algien tiene esta mesa y se anima a realizar una modificacion como esta y tiene alguna duda , no dudeis en comentarlo por aqui que les ayudare en lo que pueda.

Muchas gracias familia.
ATTE: Christian.

PD moderadores: este post lo he ingresado aqui porque a mi pensar posiblemente no tenga mucho interes o como no sige los pasos de construccion del equipo (por no sacar foto a todo) , si usted lo ve como un proyecto y hay que cambiarlo de sitio , agalo sin problemas y perdone la molestias ocacionadas. Buen dia.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2011)

Vaya trabajo lindo el que has hecho. Sin duda la necesidad hace que uno busque la manera de modificar lo que está ya hecho a la medida.

Felicidades por el éxito.

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (May 29, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya trabajo lindo el que has hecho. Sin duda la necesidad hace que uno busque la manera de modificar lo que está ya hecho a la medida.
> 
> Felicidades por el éxito.
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias amigo, realmente quiero modificar esos job, ya que la mesa de sonido detecta el scrach cuando mueves los job !! me gustaría que fuera como las mesas de verdad , que los job se mueven y cuando los paras o los frenas realizan el efecto... pero tienen un emisor ir  y un transmisor ir y no se como transformar la señal para que funcione al revés.

bueno les seguiré informando .
un saludo a todos .
gracias tacatomon¡


----------

